# Maintenance Soon Message



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get the maintenance soon message off the display screen without taking it to the dealership? And Ive heard some people say if u dont get it off it will lead to the 4 wheeler being put in limp mode? Its an 07 outty 800


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/35-how-tos/17027-how-reset-maintenance-codes.html

This is the only thing I've gotten hold of so far, but more than one person has tried it and it appears to only work on the new bikes. You can try it if you feel like it. As far as the bike going into limp mode, I have not heard that yet, and have had several people tell me it won't bother anything at all other than getting to look at the message constantly. I brought mine back to the dealer after the 20hr Maintenance (break-in) light came on and was able to throw $20 to the mechanic to reset it.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! Ill give it a try!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

my 2011 has 80 hrs on it and never been in the shop since new and I have never saw the maintance light on mine I hope it don't ever work!!lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Your lucky. My gade came on after 20 hrs for the break-in maintenance......and QueenB's new XMR did the same thing to us while we were all out at River Run.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

I know I have been waiting for it to come on. but it hasnt yet hope it never dose. but being I said somthing it probably will next time I turn the key on.lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yours probably didn't get programmed for the first maintenance, it's my understanding that they are programmed for every 100 hrs for regular maintenance.....thats what BRP recommends.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

